# Prettiest Picture I Have Ever Taken



## davidhelmly (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is a shot I took of my girlfriend while hunting in Ky in January. If she looks cold it's because she is...it was +1 that morning!!!  She handled the cold Much better than I did!  We didn't kill any deer but had a great trip anyway....


----------



## Hoss (Feb 24, 2009)

That is a great capture.  Good eye seeing that shot and great job getting it.  And tell your girlfriend she's got some very pretty eyes.

Hoss


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice shot!!! The sun makes those eyes stand out!


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow David! That is an awesome shot. Since I got to meet her Saturday I can say she's as purty outside all that camo as
she is all wrapped up in it.
And! She hunts too!!  You must be doing something right.
Again, Great pic and good luck to Ya'll come March!!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 24, 2009)

good job..


----------



## Smokey (Feb 24, 2009)

Beautiful capture.
Very intense eyes.


----------



## bristol_bound (Feb 24, 2009)

That's a great shot. Captivating!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 24, 2009)

awesome shot !!!  just for giggles, try selecting her skin and eyes and turning the rest black and white. might be kind of neat !!!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Feb 24, 2009)

Smokin eyes, WOW!


----------



## leo (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome work David, thanks for sharing it and her with us


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 25, 2009)

Great shot and boy does she ever have some beautiful eye's !!


----------



## bLuE@TrailWatcher (Feb 25, 2009)

I am amazed by ALL of the beautiful photos on this forum!!! I can't wait to dig in and enjoy all them, thanks for sharing!!  
Thank you David, you really did a great job capturing my eyes in this picture. 
Thanks for the nice comments everyone!  oh...And the ONLY reason I fared the cold was because I had the Heater Body Suit


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 25, 2009)

Glad I got to meet you saturday and Welcome to Woody's.
Join right in and post up some photos!!


----------



## Redbow (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome shot, and she looks like she is looking at something off in the distance from that angle!


----------



## bLuE@TrailWatcher (Feb 25, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Glad I got to meet you saturday and Welcome to Woody's.
> Join right in and post up some photos!!



It was really great to meet you and thanks for the warm welcome.  
I have a few photos but I am a little hesistant to post them!  I just see something and click, I know NOTHING about cameras and photography.
I am in awe...there is SO much talent and really GREAT photos here!


----------



## davidhelmly (Feb 25, 2009)

bLuE@TrailWatcher said:


> It was really great to meet you and thanks for the warm welcome.
> I have a few photos but I am a little hesistant to post them!  I just see something and click, I know NOTHING about cameras and photography.
> I am in awe...there is SO much talent and really GREAT photos here!




Don't let her fool you... She has LOTS of excellent pictures on her computer!! Hopefully she will start posting some up since I finally got her to join us!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 25, 2009)

welcome to the campfire and please post away, we are a bunch of picture hungry folks  !!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 25, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> welcome to the campfire and please post away, we are a bunch of picture hungry folks  !!!



Nobody said anything about food Boy!!


----------



## mlbfish (Feb 25, 2009)

Great shot. I like FERAL ONE's idea. I bet it will be neat black & white with her eyes and skin in color.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks david , this is what i envisioned when i saw the pic, i like the way it turned out !!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Feb 26, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> thanks david , this is what i envisioned when i saw the pic, i like the way it turned out !!!




That really does look good F1... Good work!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 26, 2009)

sweet pic david!  I love in the field portrait shots.  had a few of LL from last season, but she took away my pic posting privileges when I posted them on here


----------



## JasonF (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats a GREATshot!!
Her eye's sure are purty!


----------



## davidhelmly (Feb 26, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> sweet pic david!  I love in the field portrait shots.  had a few of LL from last season, but she took away my pic posting privileges when I posted them on here




Dang Jim don't give her any ideas!!!


----------



## bLuE@TrailWatcher (Feb 26, 2009)

davidhelmly said:


> Dang Jim don't give her any ideas!!!



Thanks for such a great idea Jim! 
David, I will just add a clause to the posting privileges for now... 
"You need to show me the pics you post of me... Oh and emailing the GON thread link doesn't count as showing me! "


----------



## bLuE@TrailWatcher (Feb 26, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> thanks david , this is what i envisioned when i saw the pic, i like the way it turned out !!!




F1, You did a wonderful job with it!  I played with it using PS for awhile and gave up  I can't wait till I learn how to do this stuff!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome shot!  Good job, David!  I like both treatments!  Beautimous eyes there bLuE@TrailWatcher!


----------

